# FVF in stock



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Payless Pipes and Tobaccos - Tinned Tobacco - Samuel Gawith Tobaccos

Keep it secret, keep it safe.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I was just coming to post the same thing.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Keep it secret, keep it safe.


It isn't very much of a secret now, is it... :lol:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Did anyone else notice that Pay Less is actually way more expensive for most things? Almost $4 for a couple of softies, and $3 for pipe cleaners, Woah!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

This is my first order with payless and I just did it this morning. I try to check the online sites on Mondays for FVF and about fell over when payless showed it as in stock. I huried and ordered and it seemed to go through so I posted that it was in stock. I am still expecting the email saying, sorry we don't really have it, but as of yet it still seems legit.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

It's done, now it says 'Out of Stock'... lol


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

argh, hope some puff peeps got some.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

1792 Flake is still in stock


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm one of the administrators of a pipe club. If anyone is looking for these kinds tobaccos, I generally have a retailer in mind that carries them. You're welcome to PM me if you're looking for something like FVF!


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Ordered up a couple Best Brown Flakes. Never tried that stuff, and sounds good.


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

More at oldhavanacigardotcom (steep prices though).


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

xray said:


> More at oldhavanacigardotcom (steep prices though).


Agreed on the steep prices. I blame all you guys (specifically, commonsenseman) for making me fall in love at the start with those white whales that are 1792 and FVF.

I'll keep waiting, though. I'm assuming if SG fixed some of their 1,000 year old machines, there will be more trickling into the market in coming months.


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

More:
http://www.iwanries.com/Samuel-Gawith-Full-Virginia-Flake-50g-P1144C319.cfm


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got the email from Iwan Ries as well - limit 2 per customer and 12 and change per tin.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

They also have several other SG as well. I just got some FVF, Commonwealth, Balkan, and St. James. And they have SL.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Finally found some! Thanks to CWL for the sample last week, the FVF became my newest "gotta have more" tobacco. I've been calling around and emailing different places and finally found some this morning at Cup o' Joes. Thanks for all the tips on where to find some.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

FYF tins in stock at pipesandcigars now... get 'em while their hot


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, $10 even. Nice.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> Wow, $10 even. Nice.


Very nice!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Well comparing prices I feel that I got a good deal buying the P&C one for $13 shipped. Thanks to everyone for the heads up, though I think I read it in Herf N Terfs thread first but I don't know who posted what first so I will just thank everyone haha.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> Well comparing prices I feel that I got a good deal buying the P&C one for $13 shipped. Thanks to everyone for the heads up, though I think I read it in Herf N Terfs thread first but I don't know who posted what first so I will just thank everyone haha.


My bad it was Bull who posted it.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll revive this one for all interested in FVF. I recently ordered significant bulk amounts of FVF from Iwan Ries (250g box for ~ $37+shipping) and from JustForHim it in amount from 1oz to 16oz (got 16 oz for ~ $60 + shipping). Prices comparable to P&C if they ever had it in stock. They both had tins too, but at a little more than P&C. Get it while you can!


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Done and Done. Thanks Joe. I actually logged on this afternoon specifically to search for threads concerning FVF. Picked up some BBF as well. Have not tried either, but I am sure I am gonna love them.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Katharsis said:


> Ordered up a couple Best Brown Flakes. Never tried that stuff, and sounds good.


I know people that prefer this one.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

The Mad Professor said:


> I'll revive this one for all interested in FVF. I recently ordered significant bulk amounts of FVF from Iwan Ries (250g box for ~ $37+shipping) and from JustForHim it in amount from 1oz to 16oz (got 16 oz for ~ $60 + shipping). Prices comparable to P&C if they ever had it in stock. They both had tins too, but at a little more than P&C. Get it while you can!


Bump! Get your FVF right here while you can, gents! For a limited time only! While supplies last! Links provided for your purchasing convenience! :lol:

Salty, glad you got some! It's pretty hard not to like FVF, and if for some reason you don't, just jar it up and come back to it later. I think it is the most agreed upon blend out there (and that's statistically proven on TobaccoCellar.com :lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

hmmm...I had no idea this was such a popular blend. Hannibal hit me with a tin he bought in 2008, i'm gonna have to crack it open....


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> hmmm...I had no idea this was such a popular blend. Hannibal hit me with a tin he bought in 2008, i'm gonna have to crack it open....


It's a hart-to-find blend and it's the most aged stuff by weight _and_ container amounts of TobaccoCellar.com
The aged stuff is really good. That tin sounds ripe for opening! Do it! Dot it!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone please change the name of this thread. I got my hopes up yesterday when I saw the title. For some reason I forgot and when I saw the title again today I had the same rush of excitement followed by frustration.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Someone please change the name of this thread. I got my hopes up yesterday when I saw the title. For some reason I forgot and when I saw the title again today I had the same rush of excitement followed by frustration.


:ask: Pray tell, what about the title would be unsatisfactorily exciting you? I did list _two_ places that FVF was in stock at...see below.

Is there something else I'm missing?



The Mad Professor said:


> I'll revive this one for all interested in FVF. I recently ordered significant bulk amounts of FVF from Iwan Ries (250g box for ~ $37+shipping) and from JustForHim it in amount from 1oz to 16oz (got 16 oz for ~ $60 + shipping). Prices comparable to P&C if they ever had it in stock. They both had tins too, but at a little more than P&C. Get it while you can!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

JR Cigars has all the SG but FVF in stock at $8.95 a tin.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

The Mad Professor said:


> :ask: Pray tell, what about the title would be unsatisfactorily exciting you? I did list _two_ places that FVF was in stock at...see below.
> 
> Is there something else I'm missing?


Joe, this is completely my fault - apologies and I owe you some serious RG.

My short term memory is completely crap lately. I had forgotten that you were posting because it was in stock (vs a discussion about how hard it is to find FVF). I did check Iwan Ries when you first posted (although a few hours later when I posted my pseudo rant I had forgotten) and while the tins were in stock the bulk 250g package wasn't. Confusing? It is to me.

I should only post on Puff when I have plenty of time, not when I'm "multi tasking" at the office.

I'll crawl back under my rock now...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> hmmm...I had no idea this was such a popular blend. Hannibal hit me with a tin he bought in 2008, i'm gonna have to crack it open....


He sent me a tin in the pipe lotto that I opened in June. Be warned: I'll never enjoy year old FVF again...


----------

